# Elgin Robin Reproduction Tank on Ebay



## Alienbaby17 (Nov 7, 2015)

Reproduction Robin tank on EBay.

RELISTED w/ new lower price:

Item #171998726189


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2015)

I believe this tank came off the Robin Carlitos parted together and then sold. Ad says "high quality" fiberglass reproduction-I disagree. V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17199134480...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=171991344809&_rdc=1


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 7, 2015)

It's better than nothing and could fill the void for someone until they find a real one.  It's not a $600 tank but it is OBO


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Nov 14, 2015)

Re-listed at new lower price.

171998726189


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 14, 2015)

Alienbaby17 said:


> Re-listed at new lower price.
> 
> 171998726189




So did you find a real tank for your project?


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 14, 2015)

If you could find a tank to borrow for a day it would only cost about 25 bucks to make a flash mold off it , that's how all the re-pop Harley hard bags and fairings are made, wax the two pieces spray on mold release or pam, cover the outside with fiberglass, when it sets, pop out the parts and you have a mold, a ten year old can do it


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2015)

You still have a repo tank! The originals are steel with a door that opens. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Nov 14, 2015)

It's all about what people can AFFORD. Unless someone taps on it, (which they shouldn't even TOUCH YOUR BIKE PERIOD, they will never know.) Who cares? In my eyes, it's about who rides, and what makes them happy, not who has what in their living room.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 14, 2015)

There's a 1938 Elgin Blue bird tankless bike in Cali on craigslist.  This tank and that bike would make a cool rider.  The BB in Cali has incorrect fenders and other parts on it but who cares!  Plus, the people in the colder areas would have time to really trick it out before their next riding season


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 14, 2015)

So why doesn't  someone reproduce the tank in metal?


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 14, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> So why doesn't  someone reproduce the tank in metal?




Cuz it's really hard!


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Nov 14, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> So why doesn't  someone reproduce the tank in metal?




My friend, Beau was trying to but it was too hard to do without an original to look at. 
Here's the thread where he talked about it some. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...aying-you-missed-me!-Awwwwwwe!&highlight=Beau

He actually got a bit farther with it using the fiberglass tank but then he moved away and I needed the tank back.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Nov 14, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> So did you find a real tank for your project?




Maybe...


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 14, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> So why doesn't  someone reproduce the tank in metal?



It would cost about 30 + grand to make the die


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 14, 2015)

It is what you can afford.
I think there is too much desire in collecting and rather than contrive something, how about settling on what you can find and afford...there are deals out there for those who put in the time.
Why pour money into something that never will be?
I'd rather have a real original $700 bike than a faked up top ten bike.
Chris


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 15, 2015)

repop parts look good on a rider, but 5 hundred for flash molded tank is OUCH way a lot of dough , maybe a hundred
Scooter


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 15, 2015)

Its all about what you can spend on your hobby...some more then others... I sure hope some people can see its about your dream of what you see... some may never be able to have a original dream of that bike.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 15, 2015)

poolboy1 said:


> Its all about what you can spend on your hobby...some more then others... I sure hope some people can see its about your dream of what you see... some may never be able to have a original dream of that bike.




What he said


----------



## then8j (Nov 23, 2015)

I bet that someone with a 3D printer can do this easy.
I'm amazed with what can be 'printed' out


----------

